# ENFP and INFJ PARTAYYYYY!!!!



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Same as the other counterpart forum with ENFJs and INFPs, lets chat and share things here and have fun! I also want to get to know my other Dreamer family as I have been engaging with my own and counterpart persona lately and have felt I left you all out. So Let us COMMENCE with the sharing of stories, thoughts, experiences, hobbies, etc. Have fun, laugh, giggle, express yourself! No one shall be judged, but please show respect as well! Alright, let us begin! XD


----------



## C3bBb (Oct 22, 2013)

.


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Senshu_Ben_Gone said:


> .


Nice dude......lol its alright to confuse them XD


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Apparently neither ENFPs nor INFJs like to party?


----------



## JackInTheBox (Apr 12, 2011)

Why not have a big NF party?


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

JackInTheBox said:


> Why not have a big NF party?


Perfect idea! Should I do that or you? SInce it was your idea?


----------



## JackInTheBox (Apr 12, 2011)

Salihah said:


> Perfect idea! Should I do that or you? SInce it was your idea?


Why do I feel as though there is no right answer to that question?


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

JackInTheBox said:


> Why do I feel as though there is no right answer to that question?


I dont get it......


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

i'm surprised, i would have expected more from us ENFP's and INFJ's
i mean look at how well the ENFJ and INFP thread went...
we can always try again!
although just having a big random NF thread would be awesome


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Insert UserName said:


> i'm surprised, i would have expected more from us ENFP's and INFJ's
> i mean look at how well the ENFJ and INFP thread went...
> we can always try again!
> although just having a big random NF thread would be awesome


I honestly did too......
Yes lets try again, tag any of your INFJ buds and ENFP buds! 

I just started it XD


----------



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

dulcinea said:


> Apparently neither ENFPs nor INFJs like to party?


Totally. 
but... since I dont have much to do at the moment... *Partttttttttttttttyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!* 

Okay, Im never doing that again. :laughing:


----------



## randomshoes (Dec 11, 2013)

dulcinea said:


> Apparently neither ENFPs nor INFJs like to party?


Depends on the kind of party. I like to have the sit-down-with-dinner-and-wine-and-talk-about-art-history-and-science kind of party. 

Anyone in?


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

randomshoes said:


> Depends on the kind of party. I like to have the sit-down-with-dinner-and-wine-and-talk-about-art-history-and-science kind of party.
> 
> Anyone in?


Ooooh sophisticated! 

I hired a string quartet but ended up with a cellist and a pianist. Still sounds awesome.






Perfect background music for such an event I would say


----------



## RunForCover07 (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## randomshoes (Dec 11, 2013)

runforcover07 said:


>


......run for your life!


----------



## RunForCover07 (Apr 9, 2013)

randomshoes said:


> ......run for your life!


Don't deny the beat, you know you're dancing...


----------



## randomshoes (Dec 11, 2013)

RunForCover07 said:


> Don't deny the beat, you know you're dancing...


----------



## RunForCover07 (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

Shotsshotsshotsshotsshots EVERYBODY 

seriously though, I think we ENFP's love partying, so many new people and hilarious moments etc


----------



## RunForCover07 (Apr 9, 2013)

rawrmosher said:


> Shotsshotsshotsshotsshots EVERYBODY
> 
> seriously though, I think we ENFP's love partying, so many new people and hilarious moments etc


I love partying!

...but must leave in 2 hours or less. LMAO


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

RunForCover07 said:


> Cha. It's not over yet.


Okay then I guess I'll stay. :happy:


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

Salihah said:


> Okay, it does stop, but gets back on track after some time XD
> 
> Because I would die if it didnt or just leave myself too lol


Have any of the aliens arrived yet?


----------



## RunForCover07 (Apr 9, 2013)

Salihah said:


> Sorry, whats the biggest difference? I couldnt get it clearly, im reading into several things at once lol


You can PM if you want to talk about it some more.  I don't want to take away from the INFJ/ENFP dynamic.

Pick apart the INFJ brain. I'm just warning you, it's a blackhole and there is no ending. >.>


----------



## RunForCover07 (Apr 9, 2013)

zazara said:


> Have any of the aliens arrived yet?


Yes, and they brought cake.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

RunForCover07 said:


> Yes, and they brought cake.


Ohh, what kind? :tongue: I'm allergic to extraterrestrial ectoplasm.


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

zazara said:


> Have any of the aliens arrived yet?


From what planet do you wish?


----------



## RunForCover07 (Apr 9, 2013)

zazara said:


> Ohh, what kind? :tongue: I'm allergic to extraterrestrial ectoplasm.


*slowly removes the ectoplasm while talking to you, and hopes you don't notice* Just vanilla cake, no frosting. Really good.


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

RunForCover07 said:


> You can PM if you want to talk about it some more.  I don't want to take away from the INFJ/ENFP dynamic.
> 
> Pick apart the INFJ brain. I'm just warning you, it's a blackhole and there is no ending. >.>


OKAY! 

That sounds scary....:/ and so considerate I wa just about to do the same too.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

Salihah said:


> From what planet do you wish?


I don't wish, I know. I had a feeling aliens would come and crash this party. It was meant to be. :crazy:


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

zazara said:


> I don't wish, I know. I had a feeling aliens would come and crash this party. It was meant to be. :crazy:


You have found us out already!!! She is not to be fooled my people! Bow before her great observation skillz! *bows* XD


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

RunForCover07 said:


> *slowly removes the ectoplasm while talking to you, and hopes you don't notice* Just vanilla cake, no frosting. Really good.


Sounds great! .. ah, well I wasn't that hungry anyway. Maybe I'll have some later. 

Sooo small talk.. Oh! If you had a super power what would it be? :happy:


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

Salihah said:


> You have found us out already!!! She is not to be fooled my people! Bow before her great observation skillz! *bows* XD


Awesome! Teach me your ways. :kitteh:


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

zazara said:


> Awesome! Teach me your ways. :kitteh:


Okay first........stare into nothingness.......then when people when a little bothered by standing in the middle of the floor and room doing nothing but staring at nothing, give them a mischievous smile and slink away from their said gazes......:3 Perfect camouflage! They will never know you are an ENFP or human. XD


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

Salihah said:


> Okay first........stare into nothingness.......then when people when a little bothered by standing in the middle of the floor and room doing nothing but staring at nothing, give them a mischievous smile and slink away from their said gazes......:3 Perfect camouflage! They will never know you are an ENFP or human. XD


Does blinking count?


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

zazara said:


> Does blinking count?


Blinking does indeed count, and changing expressions while doing so and smiling and laughing is encouraged as well.  I think you will make a fine addition to our race *sly and warm smile*


----------



## RunForCover07 (Apr 9, 2013)

zazara said:


> Sounds great! .. ah, well I wasn't that hungry anyway. Maybe I'll have some later.
> 
> Sooo small talk.. Oh! If you had a super power what would it be? :happy:


I would want the ability to be invisible. But not for bad reasons. Okay, maybe to occasionally trip people I don't like. Lmao

You?


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

RunForCover07 said:


> I would want the ability to be invisible. But not for bad reasons. Okay, maybe to occasionally trip people I don't like. Lmao
> 
> You?


Haha I think I would be way too nosy for my own good if I had the ability to be invisible! I might end up seeing something that I shouldn't have and regret it. 

Hm.. mind reading would be fun, but that would take away the fun in getting to know someone. super speed? nah.. I guess I'll go with the ability to understand and speak any language out there! Plus animals! That would be absolutely amazing.


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

RunForCover07 said:


> I would want the ability to be invisible. But not for bad reasons. Okay, maybe to occasionally trip people I don't like. Lmao
> 
> You?


Thats evil man, but funny


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

Salihah said:


> Blinking does indeed count, and changing expressions while doing so and smiling and laughing is encouraged as well.  I think you will make a fine addition to our race *sly and warm smile*


Woo.. well, I'm good at smiling.


----------



## RunForCover07 (Apr 9, 2013)

zazara said:


> Haha I think I would be way too nosy for my own good if I had the ability to be invisible! I might end up seeing something that I shouldn't have and regret it.
> 
> Hm.. mind reading would be fun, but that would take away the fun in getting to know someone. super speed? nah.. I guess I'll go with the ability to understand and speak any language out there! Plus animals! That would be absolutely amazing.


Mind reading would be horrible after a while I would think. Just imagine knowing what everybody thought of you. I'm sure you wouldn't have much confidence left, and you would notice flaws that you didn't even know were there.

What are some of your favorite languages, I like that.



> Thats evil man, but funny


I have a bit of a bad side to me.  Totally innocent, I swear.


----------



## crumbs (Dec 17, 2013)

randomshoes said:


> Depends on the kind of party. I like to have the sit-down-with-dinner-and-wine-and-talk-about-art-history-and-science kind of party.
> 
> Anyone in?


Behold, I believe I have just what you need. 

HARDCORE MUSIC 






*rips socks off* 

NUDITY 

And, the ultimate rebel, 

http://www.ibiblio.org/ebooks/Thoreau/Civil%20Disobedience.pdf

THOREAU  

YEAH, SCREW CONTRACT THEORY  

THIS IS A GREAT PARTY


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

crumbs said:


> Behold, I believe I have just what you need.
> 
> HARDCORE MUSIC
> 
> ...


Lmao...........smh dude ur nuts XD and I LOVE it!


----------



## MelBel (May 25, 2013)

randomshoes said:


> Depends on the kind of party. I like to have the sit-down-with-dinner-and-wine-and-talk-about-art-history-and-science kind of party.
> 
> Anyone in?


That sounds perfect! I'm definitely in!


----------



## X X (Nov 29, 2012)

Salihah said:


> @_Mr. X_
> 
> Dude this is your forum you know!
> 
> And I am so glad everyone is enjoying themselves here! Please continue!


Did you mean the ENFJ one? :X (S'allright I'm secretly part ENFP anyway)

Heres an image of a guy riding an alligator for all types to enjoy.


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Mr. X said:


> Did you mean the ENFJ one? :X (S'allright I'm secretly part ENFP anyway)
> 
> Heres an image of a guy riding an alligator.


*smacks forehead" Yeah I did......I got them confused lol Go to the other one lol


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

No one told me about a party... 

Guess I'm fashionably late? :tongue:


----------



## Jebediah (Mar 27, 2013)

StaceofBass said:


> Guess I'm fashionably late? :tongue:


Then what does that make me?


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

Jebediah said:


> Then what does that make me?


Extremely fashionable.


----------



## Jebediah (Mar 27, 2013)

zazara said:


> Extremely fashionable.


----------



## Jebediah (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeez the party died when I showed up. :tongue: 

Hmm, party stories anyone? A few years ago at my friend O's annual birthday thingy the party turned into a giant rap battle in the early hours of the morning. My friend S ended up screaming lines about oral sex at 5am. O's mother came outside and told him she didn't mind the bad language but there were children in the house next door so he had to keep it down. Literally seconds later S screamed another line about oral sex so I dragged us all out of the party to spare his mother the bother of kicking us all out. Also, none of us can rap. :laughing:


----------



## Artemis 2x4 (Dec 10, 2013)

Jebediah said:


> Jeez the party died when I showed up. :tongue:
> 
> Hmm, party stories anyone? A few years ago at my friend O's annual birthday thingy the party turned into a giant rap battle in the early hours of the morning. My friend S ended up screaming lines about oral sex at 5am. O's mother came outside and told him she didn't mind the bad language but there were children in the house next door so he had to keep it down. Literally seconds later S screamed another line about oral sex so I dragged us all out of the party to spare his mother the bother of kicking us all out. Also, none of us can rap. :laughing:


Lol...............


----------



## kwall1989 (May 4, 2014)

I love INFJs...and yet they drive me insane at the same time... BUT I LOVE THEM. They have a way of making me feel accepted and totally misunderstood at the same time...


----------



## Miguel G (Aug 19, 2012)

what exactly about us is it that drives you insane


----------

